# Verdon to Royan ferry information



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

Has anyone crossed on the Verdon to Royan ferry in France. If you have, could you tell me what the cost is, (a ball park figure will be fine), and are there any problems crossing in a motorhome with a dog. Any other tips would also be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Ian.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Hi ,
we did it last year, 
1 make sure you join the Q in the right place as it gets busy.

2 Make sure you know the height of your van, not like one chap did after we had paid and were waiting to board he came up and asked how high we were as we looked about the same as him and if we got on so would he, that is one risk I would not take.

3 I think it cost about 60 euros but cannot remember exactly.

Nice little crossing hope you enjoy it 

ian&col


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've had a look in my travel diary and we did the crossing in Sept 03 and it was £28 then with 2x !!'s next to the £28 in the diary :roll: 
No probs with dogs as far as I know.

Here it is...










pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just had a quick google and this link might help....

http://www.bernezac.com/passages_eau_royan_verdon_uk.htm

pete


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we paid 45 euro last may/june


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks both.

That site you found Peejay was great, it threw up some good cycling routes as well.

Regards,
Ian.


----------

